# Wilmington, DE riders - help please!



## spudbiker (Mar 25, 2006)

Is there a decent/safe way to commute by bike from the Amtrak train station in Wilmington to Greenville (on Kennett Pike)? I am considering a job in Greenville but live in Philly. I can take a folding bike on Amtrak, question is can I safely ride the 5 miles or so to and from Greenville. Any input, ideas, tips would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, the direct route would be to pick up 52 in Wilmington (Pennsylvania Ave.) and follow that out to Greenville. You'd have to head across the majority of the city, and if you don't stick to the main thoroughfares (Walnut to 10th or 12th to 52) you'd have to traverse some less-than-savory neighborhoods. You could probably do it in about 6-7 miles total each way. The issue is 52 is a hugely busy road -- two lanes each way most of the way, high volume, and I don't recall there being decent shoulders, either.

I'm sure there would be some very nice roads down by the river to the north of the city center, BUT I'm not sure how they are for traffic, and whether they'd get you to Greenville without doubling your mileage each way.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

When you say "safe" do you mean car-wise...or like if someone is going to steal your bike.
Because both are big factors to consider when riding in inner city wilm.lol


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Pa Ave/52 straight on into Greenville. Doesn't get easier. 


The neighborhoods aren't that bad on that route and most people tend to leave bikers alone. Although, for some reason lots of people shout something about Lance.


----------



## spudbiker (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies folks. I will check out 52.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*"Bad" part of Rt52*

I would just go up Market Street to 12th turn left and head up Rt52. If you want to get off the "bad" part of Rt52, once you cross I-95, head up Delaware Avenue to Greenhill Ave or Rising Sun Lane then get back on 52.

There are no terrible neighborhoods that you have to travel through (at least during normal working hours; say 6am to 8pm...maybe 6pm in the winter). 

As far as your bike being stolen, I don't think you have to worry about it so much in Greenville...but, I wouldn't leave it laying around downtown or near the train station.

-Smarty


----------

